

Investment as a cushion or a springboard - whatdoyouthink
http://swombat.com/2011/12/8/investment-cushion-springboard

======
thejteam
A well written and well reasoned writeup.

From what I have read here and elsewhere, it looks to me like there are 3
possible outcomes from every startup(or business for that matter):
1)death/folding/quitting (probably the most likely outcome--although it
doesn't have to be) 2)Being bought out and becoming part of another company's
product(the goal of many in SV) 3)Growth into a sustainable business

Not taking outside funding forces the founder to really concentrate on those
aspects of the business that can evolve the business into 3), a self-
sustaining business.

